# Humidity Dome or No Humidity Dome?



## GrowinGreen (May 5, 2009)

I have 5 AI clones going and they were cut ~4 days ago. They look very healthy- they are a dark green and never wilted or anything.

Should I leave the humidity dome on, or take it off by now? Do they really need it to be very humid?


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 5, 2009)

I don't use a dome at all.  You should ask me how many of my clones actually make it .  9 out of 10.  I mist them at least 4x/18 hour light cycle with a spray bottle, though.


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Art- I am going to remove it and see what happens.

Would keeping them in my 'veg room' which has 2 shop lights with 4 bulbs total at 6500K and 12000 lumens be too much light? I really don't have any other place for them is the thing- and I can't think of a clever way to block some light.

Could this amount of light on them cause the roots to take longer?


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

When cloning with rockwool and rapid rooters I use a dome.
When cloning with my bubble cloner I do not use a dome.

I like using less light for clones till they get a decent root system going.


----------



## Motor City Madman (May 5, 2009)

I use a dome, I am also a novice cloner Ive killed more clones than raised.LOL
Art I would be interested in hearing your cloning methodology.


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 5, 2009)

One thing I'm really not to sure on is how wet is too wet for the rockwool- and what is too dry?

I haven't had much cloning experience at all, and I am trying to get the whole process down.

The last time I cloned I actually forgot about them and they all rooted :laugh: that was Nirvana's Bubblicious


----------



## ray jay (May 5, 2009)

I use a dome for the first week. Then go toppless. How was that bubblicious? Hard to grow?


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

My rockwool is feather light when dry. 

I have had clones bent over begging for water and when placed on the tub, they stand right up. It is cool to watch:bolt::bong2:


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 6, 2009)

I use a DYI bubble cloner without a dome and have had 100% success rate just give them a few mistings a day with a sprayer, also just use a 23 watt cfl or 2-2 foot fluros over my cloning table. Never more than 10 days and have good root systems. Just PH my water to around 5.8 and keep the rez temps below 75 degrees never had a problem...take care..


----------



## D3 (May 12, 2009)

I do the same as pcduck. Rockwool cubes with a dome. The dome is used to  keep the rockwool wet, not to provide humidity for the plant. But, I have found if you use the dome for cuttings the whole time there rooting, you dont have to mist as much.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 12, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> I use a dome, I am also a novice cloner Ive killed more clones than raised.LOL
> Art I would be interested in hearing your cloning methodology.



I basically use the Hick method in the cloning sticky, except I put it in soil (rather than vermiculite or perlite) in a little dixie cup.  I put them under 2 CFLs and mist them every 4 hours or so.  If they're standing up in the morning, I continue to mist and keep the soil pretty damp.  If not, I throw it in the trash.

I'm going to try rockwool and hydroton next.  Just picked up my stuff for hempy buckets


----------

